# About to pull the trigger on the Fleece tuner for my CTD, a couple of questions



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Ok, after readying pages and pages of back and forth on the Fleece vs Trifecta I think I've decided to go with the Fleece tuner as it's the more 'tame' version which is what I'm looking for. I'm NOT going to race this car or looking for any super high performance upgrades, just want to increase the off the line responsiveness a bit and make the car more responsive around town. However, that leads me to my first question:

1) With the Fleece tune, is low end torque and drivability improved and smoothed out?

2) Are there any spikes or 'non-smooth' parts that people have complained about with the Trifecta tune?

3) With a similar driving style, is fuel economy (particularly on long highway trips) increased?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

1) yes
2) no 
3)yes


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

have had it for 2 weeks, smooth an much better off the line. more regens with the 40 horse tune , went back to the 30 horse tonite. not sure I would want this tune if I just did short trips all the time but on the highway I have beat my best score twice. if you drive in town a lot you will like the performance but harder on fuel with more regens.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I used the 40 tune as my daily, never noticed more regens (DEF fluid usage remained the same.) 

Definitely saw an increase, not decrease in mileage.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Good info, friends!!! 

All things being equal, why did you see a decrease in city mpg and an increase in highway mpg? Also, how many mpgs was the respective increase/decrease?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just buy it already, you won't regret it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I used the 40 tune as my daily, never noticed more regens (DEF fluid usage remained the same.)
> 
> Definitely saw an increase, not decrease in mileage.


just playing devil's advocate here, no offense intended, but do you think some of the issues you are experiencing with your car could be caused by the tune? I have always been suspicious of tunes and it seems like the people who have the most trouble with their cars also have tunes.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I used the 40 tune as my daily, never noticed more regens (DEF fluid usage remained the same.)
> 
> Definitely saw an increase, not decrease in mileage.


30 or 40 I also seen an increase for sure on the highway but when used in the city regen once a day with the 40. so will see if less regens with the 30. but I still don`t regret buying the fleece tune, over all its great. even with the regens its still better on fuel, mixed driving.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

I ended up buying the Kermatdi Tuner. It was developed and licensed by Duramax Tuner. I posted about it another thread and look forward to getting it next week and trying it out.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

let us know how it works


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Will do. USPS tracking shows it will be at my house Monday, so hopefully late that evening I'll have some early impressions.


----------



## nathan19k (Sep 8, 2016)

Fleece sells the deletes for the diesel cruze-


----------

